

Turning a Boeing 747 Into a Private Residence - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/10/turning-a-boeing-747-into-a-private-residence/64790/

======
yoasif_
Seems a bit "blog spammy". The David Hertz site has more info:
[http://www.studioea.com/projects/residential/wing_house/inde...](http://www.studioea.com/projects/residential/wing_house/index.php)

